# St.Pauls,NC-F Black-Heartstick shelter



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Sent:* Mon, February 22, 2010 1:03:55 PM
*Subject:* NC-PLEASE SAVE US FROM THE HEARTSTICK-ACT NOW !!!!!!!!!

 

YOU MUST CALL NOW ASK FOR JEFF BASS-Phone: 910-865-2200 -OR LEAVE MESSAGE AFTER HOURS TO PUT A HOLD OR TO FIND OUT ABOUT A CERTAIN ANGEL-THESE ANGELS CAN AND WILL BE KILLED AT AT ANY HOUR-ANY DAY

Lyn 
Labrador Retriever, Shepherd
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 32974





























IF YOU SEE ONES THAT YOU WANT TO SAVE PLEASE CALL JEFF BASS AT 910-865-2200 -THESE ANGELS WILL BE KILLED MON AT CLOSING -TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY !!!!!! $25.00 ADOPTION FEE !!!!!
***SHELTER NOW HAS LIMTED HOURS ON SATURDAY!!! PLEASE COME ADOPT FROM 10am-Noon!!!!
Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may also contact a volunteer at [email protected] for information about a pet, You may also contact [email protected] hotmail.com for possible transport assistance. 
Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals... My Contact Info
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
910-865-2200






Adoption fees are $25 and include Rabies vaccination.

Robeson County Animal Shelter 
255 Landfill Rd 
St. Pauls, NC 28384 
Phone: 910-865-2200



__._,_.___


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

ugh, only 25.00 to adopt this beautiful girl!

is there something going on with her front legs above her paws? or is that my eyes?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's a bi-color so yes there is something going on with her front legs...beautiful penciled toes!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awww thank you! i was afraid maybe she had shaved patches from injury  My eyes are aging faster than the rest of me!  She is gorgeous! If anyone in FL can get her I can help with part of transport.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

ONLY $25 to save this girls dear life................

She is a BEAUTY.......... :help: :help:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

if she was closer to me I may have to see how life with 2 dogs is. I keep coming back to look at her face. She is so gorgeous!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Breakfast bump for the beauty - only $25 will save her from a horrid painful death.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP, anyone working on her ?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

She is calling to me but if I get her I would be calling for a new home 4 of my own and a foster that may be staying I think she is so beautiful I don't know what I could do other than offer a temporary home if a rescue backed me up or I hit the lottery..........


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

BUMP BUMP who is near this beautiful girl!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Is there anyone is this area that can eval I will then send to rescues PLEASE


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay folks- I have checked the website 6 times this morning for Robeson County, St. Pauls and this girl is NOWHERE on the petfinder page????? I can call in the morning, but usually they will list dogs as being adopted? Do you want me to call? I am 2 1/2 hours north of here and don't mind making the call. The only black one on the site is a chow shepherd mix they are calling silly girl????? 
Let me know...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

icycleit, it wouldn't hurt to call! Specially if she's already found a home so no one has to continue to worry.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, they open at 10 so I will begin calling then and then post what I find out!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe we could all work together to try and save this gal If only we knew more For some reason I cannot get her off my mind.............


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you icycleit!! She's a beauty!! I wish I had room for one more!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to let everyone know. I did follow up on this girl this morning and talked with Jeff myself. I had to be very pushy to be quite honest. He claims he had no record of her! He looked at her ID number etc. He claimed that people can come in and take pics and post them on petfinder. ??? Whatever! Anyway, I told him that I needed to know if she was still there, adopted or PTS. He took my info and said they are so busy that it may take him several hours to call me back! So, GSD lovers, I will do my best to follow up on this!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dog is MIA it appears???*

Okay, I said I would follow up on this girl and I have! Jeff has NO record of this ID number!!!! Meaning that she was not PTS, he said they record all of them in a book with their ID numbers and went all the way back to 10 February for this information and it was not there. He said maybe she was adopted, but did not have the book detailing this information. Yesterday when I called he was supposed to call me back and since he did NOT I called today and reintroduced my plight and interest in letting all (on this board) know what was going on. I don't have any additional information to provide to you all, but I did try!


----------

